# Schwinn Hollywood Estimated Value



## Nick Simon

Hello, I'm new to this website and I was wondering what the appropriate value of this bike would be. My guess would be around 100$, but a more educated input would be appreciated. Thanks!

Nick Simon


----------



## how

Nick Simon said:


> Hello, I'm new to this website and I was wondering what the appropriate value of this bike would be. My guess would be around 100$, but a more educated input would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Nick Simon
> 
> View attachment 87283




100 is a decent price, I have sold over 20 hollywoods all lubed, cleaned, tuned and ready to go
mostlly I got around 75 bucks for them, but now prices are rising some,,I did get 125 for a real nice one with rear  baskets.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON!

*hundo*

I agree...$75-$100 range.
-BATM!


----------



## rollfaster

*schwinn hollywoods*

i have had good luck with 1966-1973 hollywoods.sky blue,violet,and campus green being the most popular colors.depending on condition they will bring to the right person 75.00-200.00.the one youre looking at looks ok at 75-125.00.good luck.


----------

